# World Record Turkey Video:



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

Maybe this has been posted on here before but I had never heard of it. So I figured I would post if for the people like me who haven't seen it. I think the guy says it's from 2010. What a freaky HUGE bird!!!:yikes:

http://www.whitetailsinc.com/Profile/VendorProfileVideos/760?SearchedFor=turkey&go


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I quit at 1:58 when I saw the blind


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I quit at 1:58 when I saw the blind


 
Perhaps I'm missing something???

Looks like a hell of a bird killed out of a deer hunting blind. I wish I was him!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Southeast Iowa, big deer, big turkeys. Lots of food. 

I should have quit when they sat there patting themselves on the back. They're very lucky that bird didn't fly away. 

I did quit when that guy actually put another arrow into that bird from five feet away...

Just kids, hopefully, they'll learn. Beginner's luck, on what I'll bet was VERY private land. It usually is.

It was a spring hunt. Watch the video.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

You were right about the Spring Linda, I blew past that.

What was wrong with shooting the bird again though?

Again, perhaps I'm off today, but I see nothing wrong with anchoring a bow shot bird, whether it be from 5 feet or 50.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> You were right about the Spring Linda, I blew past that.
> 
> What was wrong with shooting the bird again though?
> 
> Again, perhaps I'm off today, but I see nothing wrong with anchoring a bow shot bird, whether it be from 5 feet or 50.


i agree..especially when the alternative is a possible run off.

hey...we've all been there..we all started once..not knowing anything (more than a few people i know are still there despite their grumblings otherwise)...they got lucky and tagged out a giant bird...im a fairly no nothing deer hunter...and if i smoked a giant freaking deer...i would hope that people wouldnt go crazy cause i made a few mistakes on private land and it still happened. lol.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I quit at 1:58 when I saw the blind






Linda G. said:


> Southeast Iowa, big deer, big turkeys. Lots of food.
> 
> I should have quit when they sat there patting themselves on the back. They're very lucky that bird didn't fly away.
> 
> ...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I would have put three arrows in him if it needed to be done. Heck of a bird!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

It's no different than shooting them again at 5 feet. 

If you don't mind putting big holes in the pelt and slicing up the meet, sure, why not. Especially if you're a good bow shot and aren't going to miss the bird at 5 feet while it gets up and flies away...LOL

Most people would wring its neck. No damage to meat or pelt. 

That's if you even eat it or mount it. A lot of people have so little regard for them they just toss it after they've enjoyed their target practice.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> It's no different than shooting them again at 5 feet.
> 
> If you don't mind putting big holes in the pelt and slicing up the meet, sure, why not. Especially if you're a good bow shot and aren't going to miss the bird at 5 feet while it gets up and flies away...LOL
> 
> ...


 
And this is different than guys unloading 2-3 shots on a bird with a shotgun, how? And don't try to tell me this doesn't happen.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

Ack said:


> And this is different than guys unloading 2-3 shots on a bird with a shotgun, how? And don't try to tell me this doesn't happen.


 three years ago i hit a turkey low...he may have been down for the count...but when his head popped back up i put another round in his face....does that mean i had no regard for the animal? or does it mean that it was more important to finish a clean kill on the animal im trying to harvest? i would have felt like a complete tool had i ran up to stand on its head and the thing ran off....


side note..i double dog dare someone to pick up a fresh shot turkey by the head and "ring its neck"...have fun getting the crap beat out of you.


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

flockshot said:


> side note..i double dog dare someone to pick up a fresh shot turkey by the head and "ring its neck"...have fun getting the crap beat out of you.


My first bird was definitely not gonna fly away, but it could still run pretty good. It kept crashing into trees, but I couldn't get a shot at its head and I didn't want to blast a big hole in its body so I ran it down, set down my gun, grabbed it by the legs, stepped on its head and yanked hard. It tried to beat me up while I did that, but I was unscathed. So I let it fall to the ground and turned around to retrieve my gun and...

you guessed it...

I crashed into a tree and got knocked on my tail. :lol::lol::lol:

With my most recent bird, it was flopping on its back and I just wanted to end it, so I rang its neck. I ain't afraid o' no 20 lb. bird. Now trees are another matter. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Any of you guys gotten spurred trying to finish a turkey off? Always in the back of my mind when walking up toward a bird with a set of daggers.


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

WillHunt4Food said:


> Any of you guys gotten spurred trying to finish a turkey off? Always in the back of my mind when walking up toward a bird with a set of daggers.


My first bird tried to get me with everything it had, (head, wings, and legs) but it was stumbledrunk. The spurs came the closest to inflicting damage when I grabbed it by the legs, but my clothing protected me.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

WillHunt4Food said:


> Any of you guys gotten spurred trying to finish a turkey off? Always in the back of my mind when walking up toward a bird with a set of daggers.


Some years back I had a long spurred turkey rip a brand new pair of burlys from the top down.. I have had some scratches on the arms but not the big deep cuts some have had..


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Linda G. said:


> It's no different than shooting them again at 5 feet.
> 
> If you don't mind putting big holes in the pelt and slicing up the meet, sure, why not. Especially if you're a good bow shot and aren't going to miss the bird at 5 feet while it gets up and flies away...LOL
> 
> ...


Anchoring or simply put, killing and making sure its DEAD is better than having it run off and die with no hopes of recovery. Though I'm sure you'll have an answer to this "recovery" process as well. 

BTW, there are some pretty talented TAXIDERMIST'S out there, they fix holes all the time. 

Be kinder! :rant:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Most of the time when shot with a bow, the arrow and broadhead tends to stick in a turkey (Mechanicals anyways). I'll let you tackle a downed bird with 2 spurs and a razor sharp broadhead sticking out of it Linda. Gives hospitals something to do...

We all know you are an opponent of archery hunting turkey. 

Also, claiming "a lot" of people mearly shoot turkeys for "target practice" is so far beyond dumbass, words cannot even describe it.

Please.


----------



## gobblergetter (Dec 2, 2010)

I've got a scar on my right hand from a long spurred bird a few years back. I thought I had a hold of both legs tight enough but one got loose. Ripped through my gloves and tore a pretty good hole in my hand. Now I ring their neck if needed. A second shot with a bow is a no brainer if the bird is still on the move. Our biggest responsibility as hunters is to ensure a clean, quick kill. The taxidermist can fix alot if thats what your after.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

gobblergetter said:


> Our biggest responsibility as hunters is to ensure a clean, quick kill. The taxidermist can fix alot if thats what your after.



Exactly, well said... And if the second shot isn't taken, you may not have to worry about how bad the mount will look because you may have nothing to mount period!

I had to shoot my bird twice this year because of an escape attempt. I didn't want to do it, but you've gotta do what you've gotta do to make sure the bird doesn't get away. As long as it's within the laws of course  . It's better than having them get away and go to waste.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Also, claiming "a lot" of people mearly shoot turkeys for "target practice" is so far beyond dumbass, words cannot even describe it.
> 
> Please.


If there was a "Like" button for this post, I'd click it.


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

srconnell22 said:


> If there was a "Like" button for this post, I'd click it.


LOL Me too!!!!:lol:


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

GEEEEEEZZZZZZ I thought I was just posting a video of a world record turkey that people on a turkey hunting forum might want to take a look at!!!

Little did I know their would be a "blind" and a "bow" and a "follow up shot" and "private land" and "beginners luck" for everyone to complain about!!! LOL

I'm literally sitting here laughing to myself remembering that I am on Mighigan-sportsman.com where our motto is "we complain about everything"!!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

BWHUNTR said:


> Anchoring or simply put, killing and making sure its DEAD is better than having it run off and die with no hopes of recovery. Though I'm sure you'll have an answer to this "recovery" process as well.
> 
> BTW, there are some pretty talented TAXIDERMIST'S out there, they fix holes all the time.
> 
> Be kinder! :rant:


Ahhhh! A sure sign of spring is when Linda G. Goes on an anti archery turkey rant. As predictable as a sunrise!:lol::lol:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

You guys need to go back and dredge up all those "anti-archery" posts of mine. 

I am not anti-archery. I've called for a number of people who decided on a bow. Lots of people, in fact. 

That's how I am able to make comments about birds that can fly off with arrows in them, just as they fly off with some shot, but obviously not enough, that's how I can recommend grabbing the bird as quickly as possible instead of sitting around patting each other on the back, that's how I can recommend not shooting it with ANYTHING at close distances. 

And yes, taxidermists can fix holes, in fact, I'll bet they love to. It's only money. 

And I have grabbed birds, again, lots of them, that were still very much alive, with spurs and wings attached. You try to keep the wings away from your face, and wear gloves. I have never been spurred, or harmed in any way by a turkey. 

Some of you are real tough guys, not to mention pros...and that's why I love this site. It's always good for a few laughs about all the people that are out there.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

every now and again im reminded why i visit this site in spurts....seriously a video is posted of some people killing a bird..and the " i woulda" or "only an idiot will..."....or "This is how i do it" starts coming out. I would be the first to admit that if my every sporting moment was filmed..id be ashamed at some choices...but that is life....and in life..you learn from those moments... But it always seems that there are those who have learned everything....


this year...had my deer hunt been filmed...i made the massive mistake of after shooting said deer.....watching for only a short time..then calling my buddy excited as hell that i just arrowed my first buck (my pat myself on back moment)...it was then he says "where did he go" when i thought..oh snap..oops..(deer hunting 101 right?) well, stuff happens..moments happen...i climbed down to the fear that my deer was gut shot due to some white hair...had i watched...i would have seen the animal fall. waisted 4 hours of pure torment for nothing but my own stupidity...had this even been filmed..and i posted it here..my minor mistake would have been pointed out within the first three posts...we as sportsman have enough enemies...quit trollin this site to try to prove how bad ***** you are every chance you get. god forbid people to be human when the ultimate sports shoots adreneline into your brain better than any man made drug. in other words...grow the hell up.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Haha I see I haven't missed much since I have been gone...and scotty you have Facebook on the mind I see haha..checking from my phone so didn't get a chance to watch the video but I would anchor a bird better before I get another blood blister and another pair of ripped gloves that I got this year haha lesson learned!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

srconnell22 said:


> If there was a "Like" button for this post, I'd click it.


LMFAO Scott :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats an awesome bird. Congrats to the lucky hunter.

As far as the follow up shot, you gotta do what you gotta do to anchor the bird. We werent there, we dont know how alive that bird really was. All we could see was a guy shooing at a black blob in the corn. So to judge is just plain stupid. And if you paid any attention to the video at all he is a first time turkey hunter and was very suprised that it was alive when he got up there, so he reacted in the way i think most would. Not for target practice, but for the sake of downing the bird for good. I recall a post earlier this year of a father not letting his daughter shoot a wounded bird because they thought they could catch it only to have it get away to NEVER be found. Id rather have to deal with a little blood meat and sleep easy knowing the bird is killed quickly and not suffering for hours and then getting ate by the critters. I bet if that father had it to do over again he woulda let her lay the hammer down a second time.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Guys, I always thought this forum was for sharing...opinions, tips, and information. Which it is. 

I have learned a great deal from forums like this one over the years, I doubt there's anyone who uses message boards who hasn't. 

That's WHY we share our opinions and experience...we are sharing our opinions. And some people learn from those opinions. They may not want to listen to the opinion, they don't have to, but the person who made that opinion or offered a slightly different experience in a similar setting has the right to do so.

It was perfectly obvious that the young man involved was a first time turkey hunter. But it was also obvious he knew something about it. No hunter should ever enter the field without at least rudimentary knowledge of how to ethically hunt his game, make a clean kill, recover it quickly, and prepare it for the table or wall properly. If they don't at least do that much, they shouldn't be out there at all. 

And this young man, who purports himself to be a "trophy" deer hunter, is a long, long way from a little girl trying to take her first turkey. 

I'll bet he learned a great deal not just from the experience, but also from the comments people gave him when he decided to post his video on the Internet.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Linda G. said:


> No hunter should ever enter the field without at least rudimentary knowledge of how to ethically hunt his game, make a clean kill, recover it quickly, and prepare it for the table or wall properly. If they don't at least do that much, they shouldn't be out there at all.


I respect your opinion, and agree with your statement to a degree. People who are green on a topic should gather as much info as they possibly can, but how do you expect people to learn other than going out in the field? First hand experience is by far the best way to learn or teach a young hunter or student, it's human nature. You've gotta recognize your mistakes and learn from them to become a better hunter and person, be it hunting or life in general. And as sad as it is, not everyone has the same opportunity to learn as some people. So saying that you shouldn't be in the field because you don't know the ins and outs, seems slightly moronic in my eyes. Live and learn applies to hunting, that's one of the many things that makes this such a great sport.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

This/all sites are for learning and sharing opinions. And just cause someones view isn't the same as yours doesn't necessarily make it wrong either.

Also, it don't matter if your 5 or 105,your 1st or 50th turkey, a wounded turkey is a wounded turkey and it doesn't care about your age or anything else, it just wants to get away from you. So, if that means a second shot to dispatch it quickly, so be it. I see nothing unethical about that and cant believe you/anyone would down someone for such behavior.

I know ALLOT of turkey hunters and not one of them shoots a bird a second time for target practice, to purposely ruin meat to kill an animal just to discard it or any other reason. If they shoot again its for one reason and one reason only and that's to put it down for good(Id bet an overwhelming amount of members here would agree, and already have). So i gotta say i think those comments are completely off base and extremely distasteful. For someone that's immersed in turkeys and turkey hunting as much as you say you are, you sure paint a gruesome and untrue picture of your fellow hunters which is quite sad to be frank.

And lastly, god forbid anyone for being excited about getting their first wild turkey.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Do you guys read my posts? Or just see red when you see my name?

Or is it that you don't understand the words I use? 

Rudimentary...do you know what that means? Basic knowledge, which comes from Hunter's Safety, videos you watch on TV, being in the woods with another hunter, reading a book, talking to other turkey hunters, attending hunter's workshops, talking to the guys in the sporting goods stores, etc. 

Where did I say I thought he shot the bird a second time for target practice? 

Most people DO run out and grab the bird, then wring its neck. 

And where did I say he shouldn't have been excited? I said they were lucky the bird didn't get up and fly away while they were busy patting each other on the back-which they were. They wasted valuable time.

And where am I painting "gruesome" pictures of my "fellow" hunters? Wringing a turkey's neck? That's what most hunters do-but they don't put it on video. Any anti-hunter who watches that video would find putting another arrow into it at such close range as "gruesome"...


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I never said anything about wringing its neck...This is the gruesome picture you've painted of your fellow hunters. Your words not mine. So if i've misinterpreted it here's your chance to clarify.



Linda G. said:


> *That's if you even eat it or mount it. A lot of people have so little regard for them they just toss it after they've enjoyed their target practice.*


And i don't think people see red when they see your name, they have issue with the "your way or the high way statements". At least that's where my issue lies. You say you shoot a turkey and run right out and grab it. That's fine, i don't have a problem with that. But guess what, i rarely do that. Particularly if its a bow shot bird. I shoot and sit quietly as not to make the bird panic more and fly or run off. Normally a bow shot bird will run a short distance, lay down and expire. Does that make me a bad or unethical hunter cause i don't run out after it pushing it through the woods? I don't think so. I shoot and observe and calculate my actions based on what im seeing instead of a jump up and run out kneed jerk reaction. If its very much alive and looks to be on the go you can bet your bottom dollar ill have my weapon at the ready and use it if need be. Otherwise, id catch it as you suggest and finish him off in that manner. And don't think for a second that i don't value the meat of game as if its too close ill wait for it to gain some distance before a follow up shot with a gun. Lastly, there's a big difference in the effects a tightly choked turkey load will have on your meat(why anyone would aim there i don't know) vs a broad head that cleanly slices through at close range.

As far as the anti's to heck with them. We're in a battle against them no matter what. They don't care whether its quick lethal one shot kill or an ethical means of dispatching a wounded turkey or any other game animal. They just don't want us to hunt period.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

There's usually a reason why 90% of thread's you post on Linda go south. It's not too hard to figure out why. At least for some folks it's not. 

And it's *not* because you're female either. (As was the excuse in a previous, now deleted thread.) :lol:

If there's one constant item in a constantly recurring issue, it's usually the constant item. :idea:


----------

